

Comparison Between iOS, Android and Windows Phone Sales - tomkarlo
http://lesmond.net/2011/04/3-months-in-comparison-between-ios-android-and-windows-phone-sales/

======
pedalpete
Tough he makes some valid points, I don't think that having just his one app
makes for a valid argument.

How were the apps marketed differently on each platform?

What are the release dates for each platform?

Here is a link to the iTunes web entry for the product
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/plane-finder-
free/id361273585...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/plane-finder-
free/id361273585?mt=8)

